# Cats and Computers...



## psteele03 (Aug 28, 2013)

What is it with cats on computers?! 

Every time I'm sitting on the couch with my laptop, I get one, if not both, climbing right up. 

They're lucky they're cute...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Makes you wonder what cats did to entertain themselves before laptops to annoy their owners!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Well? lol


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

Omg catface... So. Much. Cuteness! That's what Tami does, I notice now that she hits a lot more keys with her behind now than when I got her, her favourites seem to be the WiFi off button and screen lock... Play with ME Mam, this thing is borrrrrring!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Mide do that with my wireless keyboard.. there like "No.. play with me!"


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

KaBOOM! said:


> Omg catface... So. Much. Cuteness! That's what Tami does, I notice now that she hits a lot more keys with her behind now than when I got her, her favourites seem to be the WiFi off button and screen lock... Play with ME Mam, this thing is borrrrrring!


She'll be flashin those blue and pink nails all across the keyboard, displaying her typing skills! LOL


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

cat face said:


> She'll be flashin those blue and pink nails all across the keyboard, displaying her typing skills! LOL


Hehe next time she writes something for you guys while I'm trying to type I'll post it, if she is so inclined as to allow me to post of course!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cant you see we need attention NOW?


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Cats are the reason why tablets were invented  

Seriously, my first instinct before I open my the lid of my laptop is to look around and see if any Newton is nearby.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

So true!! I actually just stopped using my laptop for that very reason...and now Mika follows me to the PC so she can sit on the keyboard.

Crazy kitties ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

Laptops are the best kitty beds.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

The best part of the picture is your arm trying to keep them from falling off (that's what it looks like anyways)! I do that to, as annoying as he is on my computer, I love when he's comfy!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 28146


Abby used to LOVE putting her head on my keyboard. So cute! I miss her so much. 

=...(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> View attachment 28146
> 
> 
> Abby used to LOVE putting her head on my keyboard. So cute! I miss her so much.
> ...


Marcia, Abby looks like she was a Doll!
The little Special Things...that each Cat has, Is a Special Memory...Forever in our Hearts...
HUGS


----------



## psteele03 (Aug 28, 2013)

Marcia said:


> View attachment 28146
> 
> 
> Abby used to LOVE putting her head on my keyboard. So cute! I miss her so much.
> ...


She was so beautiful!

Right now Future Kitty Daddy is experiencing Jameson's affinity for the laptop and hes not finding it nearly as adorable as I do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Gizmo does this...well she'll place herself over my mouse...while I'm using it. She's fascinated when I type or when I move the cursor on the screen. Marshall has no clue


----------



## Tin (Sep 6, 2013)

Tell me about it...
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

No, no, no. You people don't get it! Cats are our guardians, here to separate and save us from, those evil radiation-producing computing thingies.

If you cannot reach or use the keyboard, you are safe from radyashunz!





















































The ever-vigilant Guardian O' the Desktop...













Or not.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

heavyharmonies said:


> No, no, no. You people don't get it! Cats are our guardians, here to separate and save us from, those evil radiation-producing computing thingies.


Whenever Newton broke/destroyed one of my things (whether by accident or on purpose), I would tell myself it was just his way of telling me we live in a world that is too caught up with materialism and mass consumption, and reminding me that I shouldn't get to attached to inanimate objects, because they're not really important in the grand perspective.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just found this and had to share!!


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Haha too funny. In my album you can see my two sprawled on my desk while I was on the computer. They would do that all the time! I'd have to push them over some when they'd start to roll on the keyboard lol.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I think they all do it .. when I go to the kitchen to use the real PC .. they lay on the table in front of the keyboard, on my hand covering the mouse, on my feet .. it's like a sea of cats magically appears lol.

Silly kitties!


----------

